# ShutterCount Updated to Support Latest Canon DSLRs & New Live View & Video Count



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2017)

```
Dire Studios have updated <a href="http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2017/06/26/shuttercount-supports-new-canons-and-more/">ShutterCount to version 3.0</a>. Included in the update is the ability to read the shutter actuations on all of the recent Canon DSLRs as well as adding the ability to count the number of times live view and video instances have taken place.</p>
<p><strong>From Dire Studios:</strong></p>
<blockquote>
<p class="widecontent">Live view and videos.</p>
<p class="widecontent">The app displays the count for still photos by default — purchase the optional <a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/live-view-pack/">Live View Pack</a> to get additional counters (and the Distribution Chart) that also cover videos. The Live View Pack is available as an in-app purchase on macOS and iOS for select <a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/tech-specs/#cameras">Canon</a> models.</p>
</blockquote>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The following cameras are supported on macOS and Windows via USB connection. For the best compatibility with your camera it is recommended to upgrade the camera’s firmware to the latest available version. ShutterCount is certified to work with all of the cameras listed below, using their latest firmware revision.</p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS-1D Mark IV*</li>
<li>Canon EOS-1D C*</li>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X*</li>
<li>Canon EOS-1D X Mark II (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark II</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark III</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5D Mark IV (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5DS (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 5DS R (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 6D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 7D*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 7D Mark II</li>
<li>Canon EOS 40D*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 50D*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 60D*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 70D</li>
<li>Canon EOS 77D / 9000D (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 80D (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 100D / Rebel SL1 / Kiss X7</li>
<li>Canon EOS 450D / Rebel XSi / Kiss X2*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 500D / Rebel T1i / Kiss X3*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i / Kiss X4*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 600D / Rebel T3i / Kiss X5*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 650D / Rebel T4i / Kiss X6i*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 700D / Rebel T5i / Kiss X7i*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 750D / Rebel T6i / Kiss X8i (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 760D / Rebel T6s / 8000D (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 800D / Rebel T7i / Kiss X9i (macOS only)</li>
<li>Canon EOS 1000D / Rebel XS / Kiss F*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 1100D / Rebel T3 / Kiss X50*</li>
<li>Canon EOS 1200D / Rebel T5 / Kiss X70</li>
<li>Canon EOS 1300D / Rebel T6 / Kiss X80*</li>
</ul>
<p><em><strong>Please Note The asterisk:</strong> * Live view actuation counters are <strong>NOT</strong> available in the <a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/live-view-pack/">Live View Pack</a> for this camera.</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/">Learn more about ShutterCount</a> | <a href="http://www.laszlopusztai.net/2017/06/26/shuttercount-supports-new-canons-and-more/">Read the Dire Studios Blog Post</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2017)

Note that the *** means the camera is supported for still image shutter count but _does not_ report Live View actuations even if you buy the Live View Pack.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Note that the *** means the camera is supported for still image shutter count but _does not_ report Live View actuations even if you buy the Live View Pack.



Good call, posted edited.


----------



## clicstudio (Jun 26, 2017)

OK. I don't mind spending $2.99 on anything but this thing pretty much tells you the same as the System Status Display which is already free and available on my 1DX Mark II.
According to the software, I have 91584 photos taken. System Status tells me I have 92000. Close enough if you are planning to sell your camera. If u want more information, like Live View and detailed Graphs, u have to get some additional Packs for $2.99 and $1.99.
I'm not going to say it's a waste of $2.99 but it doesn't make sense to buy it. At least in my opinion.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2017)

clicstudio said:


> OK. I don't mind spending $2.99 on anything but this thing pretty much tells you the same as the System Status Display which is already free and available on my 1DX Mark II.
> According to the software, I have 91584 photos taken. System Status tells me I have 92000. Close enough if you are planning to sell your camera. If u want more information, like Live View and detailed Graphs, u have to get some additional Packs for $2.99 and $1.99.
> I'm not going to say it's a waste of $2.99 but it doesn't make sense to buy it. At least in my opinion.



For you and me, perhaps. But unlike 1-series bodies, most of the cameras on the list do not report approximate shutter count on a camera menu screen.


----------



## TeT (Jun 27, 2017)

If you need it, it is cheap enough. I have used an earlier version with no problem when selling used cameras. Most of the free tools out there are hit or miss, some are just data mining software in disguise. Of course Nikon carries the data in EXIF... wonder why Canon does not?


----------



## goldenhusky (Jun 27, 2017)

Thank you!!! CR admin. This is great news. I have traded a few cameras and IMO shutter count is a key to determine whether to buy a used camera or not and then what price I am willing to pay for it. It is like the ODO on a car. I have the older version of this app but does not work with my 5D4 and 80D. I was also pissed off with canon for making this even more harder to read. I do not understand why cannot they add a menu item to just display it, when they keep a count of it in the camera . But anyway at least now we can get it for a nominal price. I will wait for the windows version (hoping Dire studio will release windows version) because at this point I am keeping a log book to keep track of the shutter count on both of my cameras and in no hurry to get one.


----------

